# sandusky white bass run



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

how long you think before the white bass run starts?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

bout 3 weeks


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good because these walleye are done. I cant wait to catch white bass and get to fishing agin!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The bass are hitting right now, caught about 40 of them the other day. Walleye are long gone....most of them spawned on the reefs this year, not the river.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Carpman said:


> The bass are hitting right now, caught about 40 of them the other day. Walleye are long gone....most of them spawned on the reefs this year, not the river.


I haven't caught a white bass yet,although I have seen a couple caught,but that has nothing to do with the walleye.The timing and duration of the walleye run is determined more by mother nature,i.e.water temps and flow and the lengthening daylight hours. And as far as most of them spawning in the lake,that has ALLWAYS been the case.I think the estimate is 2% or less of the fish spawn in the rivers.Studies done on the Maumee have determined that most of those fish don't even come from Lake Erie.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

yea, read all the studies too.......gotta remember, those studies are written by state employees. If you dig deeper into fishermans journals and old microfiche slides you will find conflicting information. There are also some doctorate thesis writings on the subject that will blow your mind, and change your mind forever.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Send me a link.


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

id like to see this amazing literature that will blow my mind lol. and ya, only 2 percent of all the walleyes spawn in the rivers every year. just got back from fremont. fished little over an hour and snagged about 15 fish. some carp, a little bullhead and 2 shad. rest was eyes. also got 2 eyes for my stringer one 17 inch and a 23 and a half. water was rising fast. saw no whites and diddent catch any. the people who claim to have caught some must have a special secret bait or something lol


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

tiffinohioguy said:


> id like to see this amazing literature that will blow my mind lol. and ya, only 2 percent of all the walleyes spawn in the rivers every year. just got back from fremont. fished little over an hour and snagged about 15 fish. some carp, a little bullhead and 2 shad. rest was eyes. also got 2 eyes for my stringer one 17 inch and a 23 and a half. water was rising fast. saw no whites and diddent catch any. the people who claim to have caught some must have a special secret bait or something lol


I not only claim to have caught one but it is fact. I got it a week ago in the maumee when the river was 54 degrees and rising fast in the sunshine we had. "scouts" so to speak come in while the eyes are still spawning. Not many. No secret to it. Just dumb luck. lol I am glad to see the river rising, the eyes are not done.


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

i was talking about the people claiming to catch 40 of them lol. i no better and so does everybody else.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

true...


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Carpman said:


> The bass are hitting right now, caught about 40 of them the other day. Walleye are long gone....most of them spawned on the reefs this year, not the river.


hey carp man were did you catch 40 white bass because ive only seen three so far


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

this rain should help some white bass come up as long as we get those warm temps they should be up here in no time


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow 40 huh thats incredible. I have seen maybe 2 thats about it. I except them to be in by next weekend if the temps go up cause the water is definatley going to go up with all this rain


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

any one besides carpman catch any yet


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

fished from 6 till lil after 8 and took home 2 legals . the water is still too high but everybody i saw iether had a fish on stringer or caught one. not many people fishing . i snagged alot of jiant carp today along with a catfish. and a sheephead. i saw nobody with a whitebass nor did i catch any. there was alot of walleyes rolling and jumping. water is still real cold, if it isnt raining in the morning ill probably post again.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

went down to the river to day and scored a 17 1/2 in white bass it was a female and caught a cuple males went down ther for a hour


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Carpman said:


> yea, read all the studies too.......gotta remember, those studies are written by state employees. If you dig deeper into fishermans journals and old microfiche slides you will find conflicting information. There are also some doctorate thesis writings on the subject that will blow your mind, and change your mind forever.


You need to document those studies or your claims are pretty weak. Many of those "state" employees were dedicated, long-time Lake Erie biologists. You also must remember that "old" studies would be before the Army Corps flood-proofed Fremont and destroyed the spawning beds. You need to do a bit of research before making such claims. I have read 70 to 85% of Lake Erie eyes spawn in reef and near shore areas and a lot more fish spawn in the Maumee River as compared to Sandusky River. It has also been proven that some Maumee fish are from Lake St. Clair.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

St. Clair? Thats one heck of a migration. Getting through the Detroit River currents would be a challenge in itself, but then to migrate that distance to the Maumee? Not to mention the trip back for the fry. Thats sounds odd to me, especially since they have 5 different tribs right there to migrate into to spawn.


----------



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

Rodbenderbob is right last year I caught a tagged walleye with a phone # on it I called and gave them all info size and place it was caught etc. and got an email back mich.dnr saying it was from lake St Clair


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep,rodbenderbob is correct.I've caught several jaw tagged walleyes,2 in Maumee and one in Fremont.Both fish from Maumee were tagged in Lake St.Clair and the one in Fremont was tagged off shore of Loraine the day before I caught it.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Thats just incredible to think about. Would have never guessed walleye would travel that far to spawn.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i ended the morning with 41 white bass all males the biggest i would say was around 13-14". the hot ticket for me was a mepps black fury with a white bucktail no.2. everyone around me was catchin fish besides a few . i did have an eye come unbuttoned right in front of me. anyway tight lines n good luck all i will probably be back over in the morning. almost forgot to mention i was between state st and hayes ave.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

what stinks is they quit doing jaw tags because of the low rate on the tags staying in there mouth because of growth.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I did decent tonight for how early it is. Outfished my buddy 4 to one so it was decent.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got to try this. Last year I just missed the WB Run (because I dragged my butt).


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Anyone with a WB update for the sandusky? Is the rain having an effect today?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was fishing with 2 guys in the late afternoon.They killed them at fremont yesterday and only a few this morning so they left.I thought they told me they left because of the water level.Before going home,they decided to hit Indian lake on the way home from fremont and had over 70 white bass until the rapids started from an afternoon storm.Not sure if that info will help you.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good to see you still alive saugmon haven't seen ya in a while.

I can't even fish down there anymore because of the amt of people, wow its just nuts!


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Went down there last night got 40 in 2 hours. it should be pretty high rite now ill give it 3 to 4 days and it should be good agin depending on the rain we get


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

guys were 3-4 hours away, want to come up, but dont want to waste a whole weekend...when will the run peak? (good guess, of course, from someone that is up there) there is no telling for sure...will nextweekend be good if we dont get anymore rain?


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Steelhead Fever said:


> guys were 3-4 hours away, want to come up, but dont want to waste a whole weekend...when will the run peak? (good guess, of course, from someone that is up there) there is no telling for sure...will nextweekend be good if we dont get anymore rain?



The run has peaked so the ODNR website says! Next week should be good if this rain stops but the forcast is calling for rain till friday, so the rivers going to be really high


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

road pasted the river today saw 3 or 4 people fishing river has gone down a bit but is still muddy as long as we dont get much more rain fri. and sat. should be good fishing


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

As if the rivers weren't high enough,we got dumped on again last night.The creek in my back yard is rising faster than I've ever seen.According to the flow charts the Sandusky has risen at least 10" since yesterday and is still climbing.If you're coming from out of town to fish for white bass you may want to reconsider.It takes the rivers a whole lot longer to go down than it does to go up.


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks like this season might get rained out for the whitebass run. Next two days are suppose to nice maybe it will improve the river enough to drop for early next week. Everyone thanks for the updates on water conditions and weather saving us guys out of town a lot of $ with gas $3.80 a gallon. Good luck to those who go out keep the updates coming.


----------



## zoowelder (May 19, 2011)

Only thing between the bridges is carp, shad, and cats.....in 2 hrs today that was all I caught, no whitebass......water temp is 56 degrees, high and muddy. With the rain we have been getting, I doubt many bass will be caught this weekend


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

TurkGrave said:


> Looks like this season might get rained out for the whitebass run. Next two days are suppose to nice maybe it will improve the river enough to drop for early next week. Everyone thanks for the updates on water conditions and weather saving us guys out of town a lot of $ with gas $3.80 a gallon. Good luck to those who go out keep the updates coming.


amen, thanks a lot

looks like were staying and fishin over on this side of the state....thanks, s,f,


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

zoowelder said:


> Only thing between the bridges is carp, shad, and cats.....in 2 hrs today that was all I caught, no whitebass......water temp is 56 degrees, high and muddy. With the rain we have been getting, I doubt many bass will be caught this weekend


I got the same 56 degrees at Indian this morning,20 degree drop in 5 days.That pretty much killed the remaining of their white bass run and the saugeye bite.

On the up note,gas is $3.68 down the road from me.


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

I heard van wert had a tornado tonight hope everyone is okay up that way, How much rain hit the area tonight? And has anyone tried fishing the river on the bottom with foating jig heads tipped with minnow? Even though it has been raining and muddy water I already took the week of vacation this week I figure might as well give it a shot.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

I fished monday small floater no minnow 31 keepers and snagged numerous buffalo carp and shad.Chart was best


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fished the maumee today and kept 44 WB in just under two hours. Double 1/16 leadheads on 6 pound fireline floresent pink 2" tail.


----------

